# becasrful



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

guys another reason to let your love one know when your going to be home and where you are at.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=27599840&nid=148&title=hunter-rescued-from-water-at-farmington-bay


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's scary! I wonder how he ended up in the water? I wonder if he was foot soldiering through it or boating? Would be interesting to hear the rest of the story....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's scary! I wonder how he ended up in the water? I wonder if he was foot soldiering through it or boating? *Would be interesting to hear the rest of the story*....


^^this^^

stranded boater, fell in the drink pushing his boat back to the ramp?

... lost footsoldier maybe looking for a shortcut and found a channel?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well in the pic i swear i have seen that boat out there before. Now was that a boat helping to find him or was that his boat.Wish we could get more on this. but it very scary for sure.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Normal things you've done a hundred times can sometimes sneak up and bite ya. I think we all need to respect every situation. I'm guilty of not letting others know where I am and what time to expect me back. I need to do a better job in a few areas when it comes to taking better precautions.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I like to hear more about this "after dark duck hunt".... :grin:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Me and my old man watched a boat a few yrs back ripping around on the Turpin. It had a really nice Hyperdrive and was hauling azz. Then it hit a sand rail or a hard spot and the boat literally flipped head over heels. Tossing all three guys out into the water. An accident like that at night could be fatal. 
I would like to hear how he ended up in the water as well?


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I feel like [email protected]#t, I was the last one back to the landing last night...so I thought. I saw the truck there at the Turpin launch, but didn't think anything of it seeing as it was only about a half hour after shooting hours ended. I thought it strange but figured maybe he was still wrapping up decoys. Don't know what to think about myself.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

unless i figured right and he was out on Unit 2.... in one of the pics they posted it looked like they were at the unit 2 launch


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dixieboy said:


> unless i figured right and he was out on Unit 2.... in one of the pics they posted it looked like they were at the unit 2 launch


yes they was on unite 2 not Turpin or unite 1.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Cant you walk all the way around unit 2 in a hour or less? its not that big of a unit (though the mud does suck on the south side)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Cant you walk all the way around unit 2 in a hour or less? its not that big of a unit (though the mud does suck on the south side)


yea if you are in good enough shape to walk it and bust through all of the think phrag back there. it a pretty good size pond.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Having grown up in the bayous and swamps of Louisiana I have too many boat tales to tell. I would like to offer my plea that you always go out with someone else and not alone. I lost a very close friend years ago who went out fishing alone and when he did not come home at night his wife called the Sheriffs office and Wildlife dept. It was another close friend of mine who found the body. Very sad as no one could tell what happened and he left a 5 year old son behind. I know we like to go out a lot and can't always find someone to go with us be be mindful of the dangers of going out alone, please.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Cant you walk all the way around unit 2 in a hour or less? its not that big of a unit (though the mud does suck on the south side)


Not when you are soaking wet, freezing and fighting the thick mud.


----------

